# GRP polish.....how do I put the shine back?



## jonandjules

We have a 2004 S820 with lovely shiny aluminium sides and not so shiny GRP front and lower back.

I have tried Autoglym polish a few times and it does help but the finish of the front and the lower back are definaltey a bit dull / flat.

Does anyone out there really know the proper process to restore the deep shine that our motorhomes have when new?

I am aware that there are a lot of products available and a lot of theories but there also seems to be a lot of conflicting advice, including going to a boat shop.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Drew

Hi Jon,

I ruined the finish on the front of my 544 by using MER. 

I mixed a solution of this polish in a squirty bottle and like most other people, cleaned the front of the vehicle as soon as I arrived at my destination, removing insects and road dirt. 

Over a short period of time I had rubbed the shine off the vehicle, and found that it was impossible to replace. I tried numerous products to no avail and eventually had to have the front resprayed to restore it to its original sheen.

Drew


----------



## marco_b

I used a Meguiars wax designed for boat hulls on the front on my Hymer 544 - worked really well, and lasted for months. It's expensive - about £20 a bottle - and I got mine from a boat chandlers. Think it might have been this http://www.meguiars.co.uk/product/329 but I could be wrong.


----------



## dikyenfo

Sorry but once its gone its gone. If you cant stand it bite the bullet and get it painted.


----------



## teemyob

*Polish*

The front of our Frankia (Cowl, headlamps, wings and bonnet) had just gone matt finish. When the flies hit it, was like trying to clean them of sandpaper.

The materials are Mainly Fibreglass mind.

So I bought some Farecla G40 and used a Farecla Uniball in a Variable Speed Portable drill to do the job.

I then Gave it a couple of coats with Carnauba Wax (Meguiars Step 3)

The result is amazing, it now glints and shines and you can see your reflection. Water just runs straight off. Flies come off with ease.

The Uniballs retail for up-to £30. There are a couple left on ebay for £10. Grab one, they are brilliant. Professionals would use a special tool. But for you Job, the Uniball will make light work of it. Don't try it by hand, you will not get good enough results.

The G10, Ball and Wax cost me less than £30 and I have enough left to do the whole thing again at least 3 or 4 times (don't overuse G10 - You will end up back to the base material)

Let me know how you go on?

TM


----------



## rolyk

> Sorry but once its gone its gone. If you cant stand it bite the bullet and get it painted.


Having had many grp boats in my former life dikyenfo is absolutely right. Once the mirror like gloss has gone it's impossible to restore to its original showroom finish.

However, a dull gell coat can be significantly improved using a mild cutting compound such as Farecla G3 Finishing Paste Compound and an electric buffing tool. Not one of the cheapo types but a heavy duty job that can probably be hired for the day. After it's been buffed you can use Farecla wax polish to maintain the shine.

But the only way to get back to a real shine is to have it sprayed or even brush painted, using a two pack polyurethane paint.


----------



## drcotts

If its any use try

www.cleanyourcar.co.uk

theres a forum on there just for people whi like cleaning cars

Phill


----------



## drcotts

If its any use try

www.cleanyourcar.co.uk

theres a forum on there just for people whi like cleaning cars

Phill


----------



## DaveJM

I had the same problem on my 820. I restored the GRP in 3 stages:-

1. I used P1500 wet and dry paper from Halfords until the surface was very smooth - only took a few minutes for an area of about 0.5 sq yards.

2. I then applied Farecla G3 bought from e bay for about £14 including postage. I used a an electric drill with a buffing pad and used plenty of water. I kept going till I got a good shine.

3. Next I applied some Autoglym resin polish.


This worked for me and to bring back the shine after 4 months I applied some more Autoglym.

Regards

David


----------



## soundman

Sorry to be a pessimist but after owning an 820 and using every possible product on the market, after a few weeks the chalk still returns.
I also believe a paint job is the only true answer.

On that note of the 820, ours is sadly going next week as our new Hymer is now in the UK.
The 820 is a fantastic van. Watch this space for any goodies left over after the swap!

Soundman


----------



## jonegood

Hi Jon and Jules

I had exactly the same problem, my Grp front was dull and going yellow. I got some of this and the result is un believable.

http://www.yachticon.de/Caravan-RV-Maintenance/Polishes-ht Rubbing-Comounds-Waxes/Rubbing-500-ml::342.html

Jon


----------



## jonandjules

soundman said:


> Sorry to be a pessimist but after owning an 820 and using every possible product on the market, after a few weeks the chalk still returns.
> 
> Soundman


"Chalk", yes that's a good description. I have used Aotoglym polish a few times and that seems to do a pretty good job, it definately makes the water run off! I might try some of the Autoglym Extra Gloss Protection over the top.

Thanks for all the other suggestions - it seems that the conclusion is some sort of polish and the a good wax top coat. 
I have no doubt that the proper solution is a re-spray but obviously I want to avoid that.


----------



## jonandjules

While on the subject of cleaning - what do you folks do about the black streaks????

I have yet to discover anything that works simply by washing - I have always had to resort to some kind of polish.....MrSheen works sometimes!


----------



## teemyob

*Streaks*



jonandjules said:


> While on the subject of cleaning - what do you folks do about the black streaks????
> 
> I have yet to discover anything that works simply by washing - I have always had to resort to some kind of polish.....MrSheen works sometimes!


Tell em to put some clothes on! :lol:

If you use the Farecla G3/G10 and then a decent wax. Black streaks will rinse off. You just have to keep the wax coat topped up and don't blast it off with a jet wash.

The problem with ours was the previous owner did not care for it. That and having been sat bleaching in the Portugal sunshine for weeks on end. Then I got it!

TM


----------



## JockandRita

*Re: Streaks*



teemyob said:


> The problem with ours was the previous owner did not care for it. That and having been sat bleaching in the Portugal sunshine for weeks on end. Then I got it!
> 
> TM


Hi TM,

That sounds exactly the same as our Hymer, however, after hours......wrong...........days of TLC over the last six years, our looks in pretty good condition, front and rear. Anyone can ask Paul (Soundman), he's been pitched next to us, and questioned me about my shiny GRP panels. :lol:

It is blooming hard work, but worth it in the end. My biggest problem, is the area above the windscreen, ie, dodgy access to the middle due to the angle of elevation, so I have to be careful. 8O Any tips on that wee problem, please?

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## soundman

*Re: Streaks*



JockandRita said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with ours was the previous owner did not care for it. That and having been sat bleaching in the Portugal sunshine for weeks on end. Then I got it!
> 
> TM
> 
> 
> 
> Hi TM,
> 
> That sounds exactly the same as our Hymer, however, after hours......wrong...........days of TLC over the last six years, our looks in pretty good condition, front and rear. Anyone can ask Paul (Soundman), he's been pitched next to us, and questioned me about my shiny GRP panels. :lol:
> 
> It is blooming hard work, but worth it in the end. My biggest problem, is the area above the windscreen, ie, dodgy access to the middle due to the angle of elevation, so I have to be careful. 8O Any tips on that wee problem, please?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jock.
Click to expand...

Yes I can only agree Jock, the van is a credit to you.
As for ways of cleaning above the windscreen, what about a "Firemans Lift" :lol:

Soundman (Paul)


----------



## JockandRita

*Re: Streaks*



soundman said:


> As for ways of cleaning above the windscreen, what about a "Firemans Lift" :lol:
> 
> Soundman (Paul)


Thanks Paul. I'd rather have a Turntable Ladder or a Hydraulic Platform. :lol:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## 747

I am just going to confuse matters even more here.

For black streaks I use Mr Muscle (liquid) as black streak remover is no good. I am a bit nervous about the affect of cleaning chemicals on paintwork so I spray it on, leave it for a few seconds, wipe it off with a damp cloth then use a water hose on the area just to be sure.

For removing dead flies and their blood I use black streak remover. It is the best thing I have found for bloodstains (serial killers please take note :lol: )


----------



## teemyob

*Screen/Cowl*

Hello Jock,

The front of our motorhome (cowl over cab) is quite easy to clean. We have a ladder with rubber ends that I can rest right on the rubber sealing strip for the screen.

Scafffold?
Drive up to higher / raised loading bay?

TM


----------



## JockandRita

*Re: Screen/Cowl*



teemyob said:


> Hello Jock,
> 
> The front of our motorhome (cowl over cab) is quite easy to clean. We have a ladder with rubber ends that I can rest right on the rubber sealing strip for the screen.
> 
> Scafffold?
> Drive up to higher / raised loading bay?
> 
> TM


Thanks TM,

Similarly, I have in the past tied a small wooden baton across the head of the ladder, and used that to spread the surface weight along the screen sealing strip, but was still a bit concerned about the applied pressure. 
I used to lie on the roof, over the cowl, and polish upwards towards the front roof seal, but I struggle to do that these days. I'm not as agile as I used to be. :wink:

Maybe one of these below is the answer. :wink:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## eribiste

Thinking about over screen access, this was my solution. As you can see, the gizmo just clips on to the ordinary ladder rungs. I forgot to say that the grey half round bits are some plastic foam pipe insulation from the DIY supermarket.


----------



## jonandjules

*Re: Screen/Cowl*



JockandRita said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Jock,
> 
> The front of our motorhome (cowl over cab) is quite easy to clean. We have a ladder with rubber ends that I can rest right on the rubber sealing strip for the screen.
> 
> Scafffold?
> Drive up to higher / raised loading bay?
> 
> TM
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks TM,
> 
> Similarly, I have in the past tied a small wooden baton across the head of the ladder, and used that to spread the surface weight along the screen sealing strip, but was still a bit concerned about the applied pressure.
> I used to lie on the roof, over the cowl, and polish upwards towards the front roof seal, but I struggle to do that these days. I'm not as agile as I used to be. :wink:
> 
> Maybe one of these below is the answer. :wink:
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jock.
Click to expand...

I have one of these ladders but no matter how I adjust it, it simply does not work - I think the best thing is a ladder with some foam around it.......although I do have a tractor with a front bucket that I could stand in though I can't quite bring myself to drive the tractor that close to my motorhome!!


----------



## JockandRita

eribiste said:


> Thinking about over screen access, this was my solution. As you can see, the gizmo just clips on to the ordinary ladder rungs. I forgot to say that the grey half round bits are some plastic foam pipe insulation from the DIY supermarket.


Thanks Eribiste,

Is that an adapter plate that you made up yourself?

There are some good tips coming out, and this one is my favourite so far.


jonandjules said:


> although I do have a tractor with a front bucket that I could stand in though I can't quite bring myself to drive the tractor that close to my motorhome!!


I could drive the tractor with the bucket close enough............for Rita to do the polishing. Job sorted, eh? :lol:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## 747

I just cut a piece of carpet about 3 feet by 2 feet. I cut 2 small square holes in it for the top of the ladder to go through. I lean the ladder against the van with the carpet as a cushion between the van and the ladder.

Simples.


----------



## coppo

After being very envious of Jock and Rita's van on the Germany trip i got some fibre glass polish, the 3 M range, restorer and then wax, the whole lot comes up a treat, beautiful and it doesn't take long either.

I got uo on the roof and leaned down to clean above the windscreen, but then i,m a lot younger and fitter than Jock :lol: :lol: 

Paul.


----------



## JockandRita

coppo said:


> but then i,m a lot younger and fitter than Jock :lol: :lol:


A lot my a##e!. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Hi Paul,

Thanks for the compliment re the MH. Hope that you and Caroline are both well. When's that Wetherspoon's meet we discussed, coming up on the rally programme then? :wink: :lol:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## coppo

Hi Jock
Well ok a bit then  

Yes, we're both well, hope Rita is fit n good.

The Wetherspoons meet should next year, we're both taking a career break next in 2011, for 2 years(lovely jubbly) and touring europe, so i,m sure we can meet up for a wee dram or two.

Both currently working loads to finance big tour so no time at min.

Cheers, Paul n Caz.


----------



## eribiste

G'day Jock & Rita, 

I suppose I should have mentioned how I cobbled my ladder rest together really. 

I made it from two steel strips 25 x 2 bent to clip over two of the ladder rungs. These were then rivetted to a piece of plastic sheet about 5mm thick, but plywood would do just as well. The strips were rivetted on such that they are a snug fit between the ladder stiles. The foam buffers are a bit of foam insulation for 22mm pipe split in half and glued to the plate. The cut out at the bottom of the plate is so my toes can poke through to give me some purchase on the ladder rung where the plate is.

It works very well, and you can hang it over any given pair of ladder rungs.


----------



## jonandjules

I believe I have figured a solution. Two pieces of pipe insulation on the ladder......better than the tractor (though I did have a go with the tractor.......didn't feel safe!).

Tcut above the windscreen followed by some autoglym and it looks very good.....I'll probably have a couple more goes with the polish and then some wax just to finish it off. There is a large greay area above the windscreen that was completely dull and flat - it is now shiny and deep looking.


----------



## VanFlair

Morning all

If it was my MH I would not want to get it it painted, as long as we are talking about Gel Coat finish that is not that thin that you can see the Glass Matt you should be able to get a shine back on it. The dull finish you see now is only a oxidised version of what came straight from the mould surface in the factory there would be no special treatment afterwards Just the Gel straight from the mould, its only nice and smooth and shiny because the factory polished their Gel Coat finish mould up to that standard, so all it needs is polishing back up. Farecla cutting compounds will do the job but could be a bit aggressive but I would suggest the Gel coat restorer with wax by hand or the gel coat restorer without wax but on a polishing machine.

http://www.ecfibreglasssupplies.co.uk/p-209-farecla-gel-coat-restorer-wax-500-ml.aspx

P.S I have used the restorer with wax on our 11 year old Vanroyce and like it, and I have been running a Carbon-fibre and GRP moulding business for nearly 20 years.

P.P.S nothing to do with the above business.

Take heart all is not lost.

Martin


----------

